# airboat for this season



## sticky28 (Aug 12, 2009)

Been working on this for awhile, its getting close now.  Its a lake buggy 4x8 with a 20hp vanguard.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like you are doing a fine job cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2009)

can't wait to see it in action on YouTube!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep us informed. Take some video, it may make the nexy"jackass"movie! Good work.


----------



## trckdrvr (Aug 12, 2009)

when he winds that motor up full throttle the bow is going straight underwater......maiden voyage....titanic


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Aug 12, 2009)

I say send these pictures to Jeff Foxworth "Redneck Air Boat" nice job bro I like it. Give us an idea of what kinda money you got in her!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 12, 2009)

*I'm speachless....*That say's alot..The folk's that know me can appreciate that. I look forward to seeing this baby in action.


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 12, 2009)

git kids out now friend, that not funny. you got good will plan with guy in monkie suit, hope real good friend, ups man gona be daddy to kids if you put that thing in water; 
i like you friend, dont do it. airboat real one not much more money, be with your kids for a while please, im being real ok.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 13, 2009)

"ups man gona be daddy to kids if you put that thing in water".........now dat I funi !


----------



## sticky28 (Aug 13, 2009)

For the skeptics:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_lEoX8axI


----------



## bowfish71 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun.  Be sure and stay in back water because it wouldnt take much of a wave to come over the side.  Fun project tho.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bang man that beast is sweet, PM me would like to know how much it cost ya, and what size motor you got on it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 13, 2009)

There's no way this will end pretty..You just as well put that motor on the back of this puppy right here..I'm just say'en..


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 13, 2009)

What are you useing for a prop??


----------



## injun joe (Aug 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> What are you useing for a prop??



Old rugged cross.

Just kidding of course. Run that thing Sticky! Crabbybill's just a little jealous of the UPS man.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 13, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> ....... ups man gona be daddy to kids if you put that thing in water .......




Like the ad says, _"What Can Brown Do For You?"  _


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 13, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> Like the ad says, _"What can brown do for you? _


----------



## injun joe (Aug 13, 2009)

Wait a minute! Who axed Crabbybill? Dang it, another ducker bites the dust.


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 13, 2009)

LOLOLOL. Is that propguard made out of EMT conduit. You got a good imagination.


----------



## dognducks (Aug 13, 2009)

pretty neat. Wear your PDF. Hey injun how long do you think that would last at PVl?


----------



## nicksdad (Aug 14, 2009)

*Will it Float*

I now dispise David Letterman but,  Will it Float?


----------



## trckdrvr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well,i'll admit it,after watching the video on youtube..it might work.............and looks like ALOT of fun!


----------



## injun joe (Aug 14, 2009)

dognducks said:


> pretty neat. Wear your PDF. Hey injun how long do you think that would last at PVl?



Dog, That was the first thing that came to my mind. That fella on youtube would be sporting a cypress impacted hemmoroid!


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 20, 2009)

Give us an update and some recent picture's of the boat.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/1356268433.html


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 22, 2009)

How about that.....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 22, 2009)

bogeyfree31 said:


> http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/1356268433.html



too funny


----------



## chadf (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder why he didn't post in S&S????


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

Did the boat sell?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not to be a skeptic but ive seen a 20 horse fan twist up some serious steel when it was romped down on.  I think a 5 horse wouldve been more suitable.  I bowfish out of a 19 ft skiff with a 16 horse and a 3 blade Aeroprop and it is stout! What youre doing is dangerous so be careful man.  i watched the you tube vid and that guy has alot smaller motor with a sturdier build.  If that is a homemade prob on the back of your boat you may be safe.  I dont think it has the right shape to move enough air to be dangerous but a 20 horse with a real prop on that build will spell HOSPITAL. .not nockin you man ive just been around some fan boats and ive seen what kind of damage they can do when they arent built properly.  Hope it goes well for you but do be careful


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 28, 2010)

injun joe said:


> Wait a minute! Who axed Crabbybill? Dang it, another ducker bites the dust.



you gotta be shooting lead...steel shot would have never got him that quick.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 28, 2010)

sticky!!!!! thats is sweet. Wish I had one, congrats on your hard work.


----------

